

A Sorry State of America. - arkj
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/06/17/where-gun-stores-outnumber-museums-and-libraries/

======
lostmsu
Typical bullshit. How is it related to Hacker News?

------
xname
How can you compare number of stores to number of museums and libraries? This
is so strange. Store is where people buy stuff. A store can be very small.
Museums and libraries are usually much bigger than stores.

Also, how did you define museums and libraries? did you include one-room-sized
museums and libraries in your counting?

Also, when you count museums and libraries, did you exclude museums and
libraries which involve guns and other weapons? How did you handle a firearm
museum?

A more reasonable comparison would be comparing number of firearm museums to
other museums. Anyway, it's still silly.

